# Réaliser triple boot sur MacBook Pro(OSx Lion, Win 7, Linux)



## l.poignant (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un nouveau MacBook Pro 2011, avec donc Mac OSx Lion déjà installé. Pour mes études, j'ai donc besoin de pouvoir également utiliser win 7 et une version de linux sans importance, a priori ubuntu puisque la plus simple à utiliser sinon debian serait parfait.

J'ai essayé de suivre plusieurs tuto trouvé sur internet et même sur ce forum seulement aucun ne correspond réellement à mon cas.
Je voulais donc savoir si il était possible d'avoir les étapes détaillés. 
Sachant que sur mon DD j'ai réussi à créer toutes les partitions mon problème est que j'ai une partition de récupération pour Lion qui est en MBR.

Merci pour votre aide.

L.poignant


----------



## theweep (17 Septembre 2011)

Salut, c'est tout a fait possible, mais avant de te lancer dans la grande aventure, une solution de virtualisation, voire le couple wine/Fink+X11 ne suffirait il pas ? sinon il faut que tu partitionne avec l'utilitaire de disque. essaye de voir quels sont tes réels besoins, et si vraiment t'a besoin de faire un triboot, ben on en reparlera, je pourrai t'aider.


----------



## l.poignant (18 Septembre 2011)

Tout d'abord merci de prendre du temps pour m'aider.

J'ai effectivement réfléchi à la solution de la virtualisation. Seulement cela n'est pas réellement ce dont j'ai besoin car j'ai besoin de faire tourner des applications qui peuvent parfois demander beaucoup de ressources. 

Si il est donc possible de le faire je te serait reconnaissant si tu pouvais m'aider à réaliser ce système sur mon MBP.


----------



## qparis (18 Septembre 2011)

Moi j'ai fait comme ça :

 1 - Installation de windows avec bootcamp
 2 - Création d'une nouvelle partition pour Ubuntu entre celle de Lion et celle de Windows
 3 - Je crois que j'ai fait une modification sous Windows pour qu'il comprenne qu'il est sur la troisième partition et non pas sur la seconde
 3,5 - Sauvegarde du MBR avec la commande dd sous linux
 4 - Installation de ubuntu sur la partition crée
 5 - Restauration du MBR de windows
 6 - Installation de grub sur la partion linux et non pas sur le mbr
 7 - Installation de refit

En gros il faut que tu crée trois partitions, et que tu t'arrange pour que Mac et windows fonctionnent. Ensuite, il te suffira d'installer linux sur la partition restante.

Ah, oui! Et le swap linux, j'ai préféré le faire dans un fichier plutôt que sur une partition dédiée. C'est moins performant, mais les tables de partitions DOS ne supportent que 4 partitions principales (et bootcamp en prend une déjà), donc je voulais être sur que ça ne pose pas de problème avec windows.


----------



## l.poignant (18 Septembre 2011)

A combien de partition en MBR à-t-on le droit puisque d'office j'en ai déjà deux une pour lion directement et une RECOVERY.

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

Est ce que je peux partir de cette configuration ou il faut que je la modifie?
Puis peux-tu me donner plus d'informations sur les étapes 2; 3; 3,5; 5; 6.

Puis pour rEFIT ne faut-il pas l'installer tout au début avant même d'installer Windows.


----------



## qparis (18 Septembre 2011)

Alors : GUID_partition_scheme, ce n'est pas une partition

EFI c'est celle dont je parlais, Macintosh HD c'est celle avec OSX et Recovery HD, ben moi je ne l'ai pas. Si tu veux gagner de la place, je te conseil de trouver un moyen pour la supprimer (par exemple fabriquer un DVD de réinstallation de Lion)

Windows ne pourra pas voir plus de 4 partitions en fait

Sinon :

2 -> Utilitaire de disque + redimensionnement de la partition osx
3 -> Ça j'ai oublié :/ Sous windows XP c'est dans boot.ini. Je pense que les outils "startup/boot repair" sur le DVD de windows seven ça doit marcher
3.5 -> Sous linux (avant de l'installer, donc sur un livecd) : dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr.sav bs=512 count=1
Puis sauver mbr.sav sur une clé usb par exemple

5 -> Sous linux, après installation (windows ne démarrera plus à ce moment la): dd if=/chemin/vers/mbr.sav of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1

6 -> sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 --force (chez moi, la partition linux est sda3, ne pas se tromper ici).


----------



## l.poignant (18 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour toutes tes réponses.

J'ai une dernière question, si j'ai plus que quatre partitions que ma partition pour windows est dans les quatre premières cela ne pose pas de problème si?

Parce qu'en fait je ne trouve pas de solutions pour réaliser le CD de Lion puisque ayant acheté mon MBP avec Lion déjà installé.


----------



## qparis (18 Septembre 2011)

Il y a un outils officiel Apple pour fabriquer un DVD depuis la partition de restauration. C'est une bonne idée de le faire surtout si tu fais une mauvaise manip qui efface tout ton disque pendant tes manips. Tu seras content de l'avoir

Sinon pour répondre à ta question, je ne sais pas si ça posera problème ou pas, en tout cas il est clair que windows ne verra que 4 partitions


----------



## l.poignant (18 Septembre 2011)

Je ne cherche peut être pas très bien mais ne trouve pas le système de faire ce DVD j'ai seulement trouvé le moyen de créer un système sur USB qui copie simplement un programme qui permet de réparer le système me semble t-il.


----------



## qparis (18 Septembre 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433


----------



## l.poignant (20 Septembre 2011)

J'allais enfin me lancer quand je suis tout a coup interrompu par un problème très embêtant.
Je n'arrive pas à botter avec un linux ( que ce soit sur CD ou sur clé USB ).
Si quelqu'un a à nouveau un conseil a me donner.

Merci.


----------



## brunnno (21 Septembre 2011)

l.poignant a dit:


> J'allais enfin me lancer quand je suis tout a coup interrompu par un problème très embêtant.
> Je n'arrive pas à botter avec un linux ( que ce soit sur CD ou sur clé USB ).
> Si quelqu'un a à nouveau un conseil a me donner.
> 
> Merci.



Si tu as un Macbook Pro 2011, tu es dans le même cas que moi...
J'ai déjà appelé à l'aide pour faire booter un CD Ubuntu, sans réponse à ce jour ! 

je ne sais pas quoi faire non plus pour installer Linux...


----------



## l.poignant (21 Septembre 2011)

On va peut etre arrive a avoir une réponse. 
As tu essayer de booter avec une debian?


----------



## brunnno (21 Septembre 2011)

l.poignant a dit:


> On va peut etre arrive a avoir une réponse.
> As tu essayer de booter avec une debian?



PouR ma part, uniquement Ubuntu


----------



## qparis (21 Septembre 2011)

Touche ALT, ça devrait faire apparaitre le CD dans la liste des OS

Sinon touche C


----------



## l.poignant (21 Septembre 2011)

qparis a dit:


> Touche ALT, ça devrait faire apparaitre le CD dans la liste des OS
> 
> Sinon touche C



Encore une fois merci à toi puisque cela marche.
Il faut bien faire C pour booter sur un Live CD Ubuntu.


----------



## l.poignant (21 Septembre 2011)

A croire que la poisse est sur moi.
j'arrive effectivement à booter sur le live cd seulement je ne peux pas démarrer pour tester sans installation j'ai une erreur avant la fin.


----------



## qparis (22 Septembre 2011)

C'est quoi l'erreur ?


----------



## l.poignant (22 Septembre 2011)

il me dit
"Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"

J'ai surement télécharger la version en 32bits le problème vient-il de la?


----------



## qparis (22 Septembre 2011)

T'as téléchargé quelle image ?


----------



## l.poignant (22 Septembre 2011)

la ubuntu 11.04 en I386


----------



## qparis (22 Septembre 2011)

Il n'y a pas le driver SATA de ton macbook dans ce CD à priori. Il va falloir tester d'autres distribs plus récentes


----------



## l.poignant (22 Septembre 2011)

Si je teste la Amd64 tu sais si elle marche?


----------



## qparis (22 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que ça ne changera rien. Tu as quoi comme Mac ?


----------



## l.poignant (22 Septembre 2011)

Effectivement cela ne change rien j'ai un MacBook Pro de 2011


----------



## l.poignant (26 Septembre 2011)

plus personne?


----------



## Isdf (27 Septembre 2011)

Hello,
pour booter tu peux essayer

quand tu es sur le menu du live cd ou il y a marqué 
Essayer sans installer
Installer ubuntu 
etc

Utilise les touche 

fn+F6

un petit menu va s'ouvrir avec le clavier et la barre d'espace tu mets une croix devant 

acpi=off
noapic
nolapic 

et enter 
et essaye de booter
Si ca marche pas tu peux rajouter 
nomodset 
dans le me menu
après si ca veux toujours pas démarrer y'a un autre probleme

As-tu bien fermé ton disque sur lequel il y a Ubuntu si il est en multi session il ne bootera pas correctement?


A+


----------



## l.poignant (27 Septembre 2011)

J'ai testé ce que tu m'indiquais cela ne change rien j'ai toujours la même erreur.


----------



## qparis (28 Septembre 2011)

Il faut que tu choppes une distrib plus récente


----------



## l.poignant (28 Septembre 2011)

je teste la version 11.04 c'est la version la plus récente à ma connaissance.


----------



## qparis (28 Septembre 2011)

Ah non, c'est la plus récente version d'ubuntu stable qui existe. Mais ce n'est pas du tout la version la plus récente du noyau linux


----------



## l.poignant (28 Septembre 2011)

qparis a dit:


> Ah non, c'est la plus récente version d'ubuntu stable qui existe. Mais ce n'est pas du tout la version la plus récente du noyau linux



Peux tu m'indiquer quelle version télécharger?


----------



## qparis (28 Septembre 2011)

Tu pourrais déjà regarder si un cd debian unstable démarre


----------



## l.poignant (28 Septembre 2011)

j'ai réussi l'installation d'une debian 6 mais pas de boot après


----------



## qparis (28 Septembre 2011)

Qu'est ce qui se passe au boot ?


----------



## l.poignant (28 Septembre 2011)

Il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de media bootable, ou autre message de ce genre.


----------



## qparis (28 Septembre 2011)

Tu le démarre comment ?


----------



## l.poignant (28 Septembre 2011)

simplement en le lançant avec Refit


----------



## qparis (29 Septembre 2011)

Oui donc normal ! Il faut que tu lance Windows, et ça devrait démarrer Linux. Ensuite il faut restaurer le mbr pour remettre le lancement de Windows sur l'icone Windows, et installer grub sur la partition pour virer cette erreur. Je sais pas si tu m'as compris


----------



## l.poignant (29 Septembre 2011)

Là actuellement j'ai Mac OS Lion , Debian et Win 7 d'installer sur mon MBP.

Mais je ne peux booter que sur Lion, en essayant sur les deux autres j'ai l'erreur "No device bootable -- Insérer un média bootable et un appuyer sur une touche"


----------



## qparis (1 Octobre 2011)

Ok, alors grub doit être mal installé


----------



## l.poignant (2 Octobre 2011)

A quelle endroit il faut que j'installe le grub au moment ou il me le demande à la fin?


----------



## l.poignant (2 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de refaire une installation de debian, en veillant a installer le grub sur ma partition ou j'installais debian.


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         49.9 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s4
```

Voilà mes partitions actuellement présente sur mon Disque dur et pour l'installation du grue je tape (hd0,3) cela est-il correcte?

Maintenant au démarrage en arrivant sur rEFIT j'ai 4 possibilités Mac OS à gauche, deux linux au centre, et windows à droite, les trois derniers me donnant l'erreur "no bootable devise...". Je peux seulement booter sur Mac OS


----------



## qparis (3 Octobre 2011)

T'es sûr d'avoir formaté ta partition en ext4 ? Sinon mets grub en (hd0), tu le déplacera "à la main" au pire


----------



## l.poignant (3 Octobre 2011)

qparis a dit:


> T'es sûr d'avoir formaté ta partition en ext4 ? Sinon mets grub en (hd0), tu le déplacera "à la main" au pire



Ah non je suis pas sur peut-être en ext3.

Et sinon comment faire pour le déplacer manuellement?


----------



## qparis (3 Octobre 2011)

Windows est installé ou pas ?


----------



## l.poignant (3 Octobre 2011)

oui il est installé sur la quatrième partition.


----------



## qparis (3 Octobre 2011)

Bon ben installe Linux et grub à l'endroit qu'il propose par défaut


----------



## l.poignant (3 Octobre 2011)

J'ai refait l'installation de debian deux fois:
_ En Ext4 avec grub installer en (hd0,3)
_ En Ext4 avec grub installer à l'endroit proposer d'office

Tous deux sans effet dans le premier cas a l'affichage de refit 4 icônes à nouveau avec deux linux et windows aucun des trois hors-mis Mac OS n'est bootable. Dans le deuxième cas 3 icônes linux et windows à droite aucun des deux n'est bootable.


----------



## Isdf (5 Octobre 2011)

As tu synchronisé les partitions avec refit ?


----------



## l.poignant (5 Octobre 2011)

euh non a part installer refit je n'ai rien fait.

Comment faut-il faire?


----------

